# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  ΑΝΟΡΘΩΤΗΣ

## KASSETAS

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα.
  Μια ερωτησουλα …. Έχω μια εξωλέμβια μηχανή 25hp που στην οποία θελα να βάλω ανορθωτή για να μπορώ να περνώ ρεύμα. ( ο γνήσιος   έχει 105 ευρώ στη Suzuki )
  Έχει βύσματα για να μπει από το πηνίο (3 καλώδια κόκκινο – κόκκινο με κίτρινο-κίτρινο )
  Τι πρέπει να μετρήσω ? και τη ανορθωτή πρέπει να βάλω ? για να φορτίζω μπαταρία και να έχω ρεύμα  ευχαριστώ… Φώτο πηνίου

----------


## -nikos-

απο παπακι για 12 βολτ εχει κανα 10ευρο !!!

[και πολυ ειναι,,μην περιμενης αυτο το πηνιο να βγαλει περισωτερα αμπερ απο 
το πηνιο του παπιου]

----------


## cloud_constructor

τι σκεφτικα τωρα....αμα εβαζε παραλληλα 2 ανορθωτες θα ειχε δυνατοτητα για περισσοτερο ρευμα?

----------


## -nikos-

> τι σκεφτικα τωρα....αμα εβαζε παραλληλα 2 ανορθωτες θα ειχε δυνατοτητα για περισσοτερο ρευμα?




δυο σταθεροποιητες θες να πεις,,


ναι θα ειχε εφαρμογη σε μεγαλυτερα πηνια ,,,οικονομικοτερα. :Smile:

----------


## KASSETAS

Δηλαδή παλικάρια τι ανορθωτή να Πάρω ? πώς να τον ζητήσω?
Δεν πρέπει να μετρήσω κάτι? Και πως τον συνδέω? ευχαριστώ

----------


## KASSETAS

τιποταααα

----------


## -nikos-

> Δηλαδή παλικάρια τι ανορθωτή να Πάρω ? πώς να τον ζητήσω?
> Δεν πρέπει να μετρήσω κάτι? Και πως τον συνδέω? ευχαριστώ




σταθεροποιητης λεγεται γιατι το πηνιο σου βγαζει απο 0 βολτ μεχρι +80 και 
βαζεις τον σταθεροποιητη για να σου βγαζει στανταρ 13,5 βολτ  και 
στο ανωρθονει κιολας,,

και ετσι το ζητας = σταθεροποιητη-ανωρθοτη δικυκλου  για 12 βολτ [γιατι εχει και 6βολτα]

ειναι κατι σαν 7812 αλλα σε solid-state με την ψυκτρα του και με τα ολα του.




αυτο το πηνιο που εχεις στην φωτο φενεται σαν να τροφωδοτει την ηλεκτρονικη αναφλεξη 
της εξωλεμβιας,,,,,,,,

συνδεσε το και μετρα με το πολυμετρο τα καλοδια που ''περισευουν'' μαζι με το ''σωμα''

μετα πες μας τα αποτελεσματα και θα σου πουμε πως να το συνδεσεις [αν δεν το καταλαβεις μονος σου]

----------


## -nikos-

> τιποταααα





να προσθεσω οτι το ,,,,,ρευμα που βγαζει μια εξωλεμβια ειναι  ,,,,ελεηνο,,,και σχεδον αχρηστο,,,,
αυτο στο λεω σαν ιδιοκτητης βαρκας που το εχω δοκιμασει 
πριν απο σενα,, μην περιμενεις να σου γεμιζει μπαταρια αυτοκινητου η να σου δουλευει βυθομετρο,,,

βοηθητικο της,,κακιας ωρας ειναι,,,, για αυτο ο κατασκευαστης δεν εχει προβλεψει εξτρα 
καλωδιοση  για να ''περνεις'' ρευμα απο την εξωλεμβια.

----------


## KASSETAS

Τα καλώδια που βγαίνουν εκτός του πολλαπλασιαστή είναι 3 (κόκκινο , κόκκινο -  κίτρινο , κίτρινο)  .
  Να τα μετρήσω μεταξύ τους δηλαδή κόκκινο με κίτρινο, κόκκινο με κίτρινο – κόκκινο κτλ…
  Ο κατασκευαστής δίνει να βάλεις καλωδίωση δηλαδή ανορθωτή, ( και σετ εγκατάσταση μίζας ) αλλά τον χρεώνει έξτρα και μαύρο χαβιάρι.  Ακριβώς για αυτό το θέλω για βυθόμετρο και φώτα

----------


## Notios38

Καλημερα Παναγιωτη..αν το κυκλωμα του ανορθωτη το ηθελες στην στερια μπορουσες να παιξεις με διαφορα κυκλωματα...αλλα στην Θαλασσα δεν παιζεις...καλα το λες οτι  ειναι ακριβο στο εμποριο  ..εχουν βγαλει κιτ ομως που μπαινουν σε διαφορα κυκλωματα ανορθωτων εξωλεμβιων..χωρις να φοβασαι οτι μεσοπελαγα θα χασεις κ το ρευμα της ηλεκτρονικης....παλια οταν ειχα μια διχρονη evinrude..πηγα σε ενα καταστημα με ανταλακτικα ναυτιλιακου τυπου...και μου εδωσε  ενα κουτακι( με ανορθωτη κ ρυθμιστη φορτισης)  αν δεν κανω λαθος ιταλικης  κατασκευης  που την φορουσε η selva..= yamaha   μαζι με ενα σημειωμα των χρωματων που πηγαινε το καθε  ενα..
Το ρευμα που  δινουν αν δεν υποστηριζει μιζα ειναι λιγο (οπως λεει κ ο Νικος)   ..αλλα για την εφαρμογη σου ειναι αρκετο

----------


## -nikos-

> Τα καλώδια που βγαίνουν εκτός του πολλαπλασιαστή είναι 3 (κόκκινο , κόκκινο - κίτρινο , κίτρινο) .




θα μετρησεις κοκκινο -1  με το σωμα  και κοκκινο 2 με το σωμα  [το κιτρινο μαλον ειναι σβηστιρι]

και αυτο που βγαζει το περισσοτερο ρευμα θα το βαλεις στον σταθεροποιητη.

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Παναγιωτη.Η μηχανη απο οτι καταλαβα,εχει ΜΑΝΙΑΤΟ.Αν θες ρευμα για μικρες καταναλωσεις,χρησιμοποιησε (γεφυρα,7815,μπαταρια 1,5 -2,5 ΑΗ) αλοιως θες οσα προαναφερονται.

----------

